# El Chip A6 de Apple decodificado....



## Chico3001 (Sep 25, 2012)

Apenas salio... y ya estan listas las primeras fotografias en alta resolucion del nuevo Chip A6 de Apple.... Resulta ser un ARM de doble nucleo con 1G de RAM y 3 GPUs para procesar los graficos...









http://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Apple-A6-Teardown/10528/1


----------



## chugus (Sep 25, 2012)

Increible...


----------



## capitanp (Sep 25, 2012)

cosa e´ mandinga


----------



## obeja22 (Sep 26, 2012)

Pensé que eran los centros de datos de iCloud...


----------



## fernandob (Sep 26, 2012)

donde ?? la foto de alta resolucion ??? 
yo queria ampliar y ampliar y ampliar .............de verdad, de curioso .


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 26, 2012)

algo es algo no?

http://guide-images.ifixit.net/igi/HiZNWO5t1B2JBPQy.huge


----------



## maezca (Sep 26, 2012)

lei el articulo completo... sin palabras es increible.. dice que la ubicacion de los bloques del arm esta hechos a mano para maximizar la velocidad :O.. impresionante chip


----------

